# Costco/Kirkland flea/tick preventative



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Costco carries Frontline Plus which I have been using with success. They now have their product with a different ingredient than Frontline Plus. It's considerably less espensive.

Does anyone have knowledge about this product? It's effectiveness, side effects ect. Thanks, Harry


----------



## weathered (Mar 17, 2011)

Can you list the active ingredients and percentages of each one? That will give everyone a better idea of what other products is it comparable to and they will be able to give opinions of those.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?84934-Costco-Flea-Tick-preventative

Here's a thread I started a few weeks ago.

Hope it helps.

WRL


----------

